
A 16-year-old hacked Apple and stole 90GB of secure files - lwhsiao
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/16-old-hacked-apple-stole-90gb-secure-files-150544139.html
======
encadyma
What's the precedent in cases like these? Tech companies obviously have to
care about their security, but it just seems a bit ridiculous that the boy
will be persecuted and sentenced in the circumstances that he's in. (age,
blind passion for Apple, etc.) Aren't there examples where the hacker gets a
job at the company for discovering vulnerabilities?

